# been playing with some new rubs and wood



## ewanm77 (Feb 2, 2015)

DSCN0914.JPG



__ ewanm77
__ Feb 2, 2015


















DSCN0915.JPG



__ ewanm77
__ Feb 2, 2015


















DSCN0913.JPG



__ ewanm77
__ Feb 2, 2015






pork shoulder on oak and finished off with some pear


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 2, 2015)

Looking good Ewan.  Do you deliver?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Feb 2, 2015)

Turned out pretty good but did get some funny looks in the petrol station buying charcoal this morning


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 2, 2015)

You will have to develop an accent.  When they hear my voice they just figure: " well, he's just American bless him.  He just doesn't know any better !  You need to practice saying " Ya'll "!  Watch a lot of John Wayne movies, Ya'll will be fine.  Good looking meat.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 2, 2015)

hehe, I have gotten more odd looks digging through the winter fuels to find that last bag of charcoal at the petrol station....


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Ewanm, good looking Pork!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 5, 2015)

I can just imagine Ewan walking into his local petrol station, pauses, pushes the brim of his stetson up with one finger then says " Guess I'll have a bushel of this here charcoal Pilgrim, wuh huh"


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 5, 2015)

NOW THAT'S FUNNY!  I'd loan him the hat and pay admission to watch that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I guess come to think of it, Ewan may not quite be able to pull that off with a Scottish accent.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Feb 7, 2015)

Now that is what I call a smoke ring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Great looking pork.

I gave up trying to find charcoal in the winter years ago so now I always keep a stock in the Smokery













Charcoal Store.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 7, 2015


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 11, 2015)

Wade said:


> Now that is what I call a smoke ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a mighty fine looking stack of combustibles you got there - good to see you can get that wide a range here


----------



## smokewood (Feb 15, 2015)

I love pear, it's nice and subtle.  Good work Ewan.

I think it could be time for another thread called "show us your wood" or combustibles !!


----------

